# Bedding?



## TheOtherSpecies (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a good source for absorbent moss?


----------



## hierodula (Jan 30, 2013)

moss is good, but expensive. Try paper towels. You can always get dried moss from the pet store and soak it in water and put it in the enclosure. In the end paper towels are better because they are easy to dispose of and are cheap.


----------



## Montana (Jan 31, 2013)

Look for "Reindeer Moss" at craft stores or on Amazon.com. it absorbs water from misting readily and is "porous" enough to let droppings fall through it to the bottom of the enclosure. Mold hasn't been a problem either. And it can be dyed in many different colors... chartreuse and maroon make for an attractive bedding that looks great with mantids!


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2013)

Montana said:


> Look for "Reindeer Moss" at craft stores or on Amazon.com. it absorbs water from misting readily and is "porous" enough to let droppings fall through it to the bottom of the enclosure. Mold hasn't been a problem either. And it can be dyed in many different colors... chartreuse and maroon make for an attractive bedding that looks great with mantids!


Be careful with some of that stuff used in crafts. I wouldn't use dyed moss.

For years I used "orchid moss" which is just sphagnum moss. Eventually I learned a couple sheets of paper towel makes for easy clean up and is much cheaper. I agree it doesn't look good.


----------



## Birdman (Jan 31, 2013)

If you need a natural looking substarte try Moss Acres http://www.mossacres.com/ I have also used paper towels and 1/4" foam pads which you can find on Amazon.com.


----------



## BugLover (Jan 31, 2013)

I would use Sphagnum moss. It's in the reptile section


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Tony C (Mar 20, 2013)

CalWest is the place to go for sphagnum moss, much cheaper than the tiny boxes from herp suppliers.

http://www.calwesttropical.com/index.php/categories/sphagnum-moss


----------

